

Handling your friends who have the next "big idea" - bgnm2000
http://elliotnash.me/do-you-like-to-do-it-yourself

======
paulhauggis
I've been approached by so many people with the next "big idea" in the past
and after a few bad experiences early in my career, almost always say no.

A friend of mine once had this great idea and I decided we should turn it into
a business. I worked on it for a few months and when we are about to release
it, he told me he just didn't have the time to work on it anymore and moved
onto a new venture.

The problem is that he had no skin in the game. He had put no money or time
into the business and so moving on was very easy.

Another problem is that a good friend is not necessarily a good business
partner. Most people don't have what it takes to see a business all the way
through.

------
svinka_beppo
You pretty much nailed the nail on the coffin. Mixing friends and business is
incredibly tricky and often times you just have to say "no". Good points
though. Get dumpin.

